

Using Composer to Manage Your Wordpress Dependencies - patforg
http://geekpad.ca/blog/post/maintainble-portable-wordpress-using-composer-wp-cli

======
patforg
I've been using this workflow for a few months now. When you have a dev and
production versions of your Wordpress sites it's become super useful. Let me
know what you think.

